
Elon Musk is broken, and we have broken him - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.wired.com/story/elon-musk-tesla-tweets-struggles/amp
======
throwaway45423
I can't be the only one to think that showing a certain level of emotion that
reflects the pressure of the environment is more appropriate than projecting
sociopathic calm, can I? I understand that people panic, and leaders are the
most obvious responsible party, but...maybe people should just not panic about
someone else under visible duress? Can we please just lead ourselves a little
more?

~~~
drjannakoretz
I totally agree! I think it was actually really helpful for the entrepreneur
community that he was so candid.

[https://medium.com/@dr.janna.koretz/elon-musk-didnt-have-
a-b...](https://medium.com/@dr.janna.koretz/elon-musk-didnt-have-a-breakdown-
in-fact-he-might-have-just-saved-us-all-f8d4bde9e88c)

------
Mc_Big_G
I like Musk's goals and would love to work for Tesla or SpaceX but wouldn't
apply in a million years knowing their style of work. I value my happiness,
mental and physical well-being far too much to work in a high stress
environment like both companies are known to be. It's truly sad that we've
become poisoned by the idea that success requires soul crushing devotion to
work. Sure, intense focus and extended work hours can be required at times,
but when it's the status quo it's just sad.

------
cjbenedikt
[https://twitter.com/NickHanauer/status/1030633143831646208](https://twitter.com/NickHanauer/status/1030633143831646208)

~~~
sbinthree
Says the guy who started an overvalued ad network trying to divert attention
to himself. Just because no one cares if an ad-tech CEO burns out doesn't mean
people don't care about Musk burning out. Musk is a symbol for
entrepreneurship and will power in an age where most people are whiny victims.
Almost no one could handle that level of stress and he does it by choice.
Drive the gas car you deserve, Nick.

